# Gentoo handbok installation está certo?

## Xinitrc

Pergunto isso porque aparece o seguinte para particionar o HD:

fdisk -t dos /dev/sda até ai tudo bem

depois

comand (m for help):a

partiton number 1-4:1

só que depois pede para fazer o seguinte

d:1,p,n

partition number 1

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\default:2048

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\:+2M

t,select partition 1,list codes:4

Acho que ai vai mudar o ID da partição,qual que é o correto o de cima ou o debaixo,ou os dois estão corretos? Não entendo.

----------

